# Tabela com resumo simultâneo das medições de várias estações



## meteocaldas (10 Set 2016 às 01:09)

Amigos,
Depois de há tempos ter visto na MeteoAbrantes a possibilidade de haver uma tabela comparativa onde se mostram valores de várias estações em simultâneo, e aproveitando uma ideia e um script (partnerStations Block) que é disponibilizado no Meteotemplate.com, consegui criar uma tabela onde é possível incluir, de uma forma clara e sucinta, o resumo das condições atmosféricas locais nas principais estações da nossa comunidade, a uma determinada hora e de acordo com os valores fornecidos pelo WUnderground.

Ao contrário da MeteoAbrantes, a tabela não é em realtime, para evitar os problemas técnicos e de visualização que isso acarretaria, porque a ideia é fazer uma tabela que se pode ordenar por temperatura, humidade etc.e ler valores fixos.

Como o WU demora em média cerca de 2,5 segundos a transferir os registos de cada estação para o meu server, uma tabela com apenas 20 estações demora cerca de 50 segundos a carregar. Com base nestes dados, achei que um intervalo de 10 minutos entre atualizações da tabela é mais do que razoavel para evitar congestionamentos e está de acordo com os tempos de atualização do próprio WU.

Para evitar que cada utilizador demore 50 ou mais segundos a carregar a tabela, ela fica em cache no server, o que em condições normais dá tempos de download de apenas 2 ou 3 segundos. Claro que se coincidir estar a carregar a tabela, exatamente na hora em que o cache está a atualizar, então irá demorar bastante mais.

A tabela atual (ainda em fase experimental), tem 22 estações distribuídas por todo o país e que fornecem valores de temperatura, humidade, pressão, vento e precipitação. 
Só serão adicionadas estações que forneçam estes valores e que de preferência, tenham o selo gold do WU.

Tentei incluir todas as estações mais credenciadas e conhecidas do nosso país, mas faltam estações imprescindíveis como por exemplo a meteobrantes (porque o WU retorna apenas zeros) e a meteotomar ou a meteocovilhã (porque não consigo identificar qual o ID WU destas estações).

Se quiserem que a vossa estação seja incluida, é só fornecerem o link WU que contenha a ID da estação, como por exemplo: https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ILEIRIAC9

Agradeço comentários e sugestões para alterações e melhorias.

A tabela está disponível em :
############        http://meteocaldas.eu/pc/wxpstations.php    #################


----------



## MSantos (10 Set 2016 às 10:57)

meteocaldas disse:


> Amigos,
> Depois de há tempos ter visto na MeteoAbrantes a possibilidade de haver uma tabela comparativa onde se mostram valores de várias estações em simultâneo, e aproveitando uma ideia e um script (partnerStations Block) que é disponibilizado no Meteotemplate.com, consegui criar uma tabela onde é possível incluir, de uma forma clara e sucinta, o resumo das condições atmosféricas locais nas principais estações da nossa comunidade, a uma determinada hora e de acordo com os valores fornecidos pelo WUnderground.
> 
> Ao contrário da MeteoAbrantes, a tabela não é em realtime, para evitar os problemas técnicos e de visualização que isso acarretaria, porque a ideia é fazer uma tabela que se pode ordenar por temperatura, humidade etc.e ler valores fixos.
> ...



Excelente iniciativa!!  Já está nos favoritos!


----------



## Werk_AG (10 Set 2016 às 23:34)

Parabens pelo trabalho desenvolvido. Obrigado.


----------



## meteocaldas (18 Set 2016 às 17:49)

Amigos,
Aproveitando uma oferta vitalícia do hospedeiro do site, alterei o meu domínio de meteocaldas.eu para meteocaldas.org
Peço desculpa pelos inconvenientes.

O link para a tabela de estações, ampliada e melhorada, passou a ser

www.meteocaldas.org/pc/wxpstations.php

Outros links meteocaldas
www.meteocaldas.org/mtp
www.meteocaldas.org/pws
www.meteocaldas.org


----------



## WHORTAS (22 Set 2016 às 23:01)

Ola meteocaldas.

O que é o selo Gold do wu?
espero que os meus 2 termo da davis sejam platina 

Tenho grandes inversões por aqui e o Wu retira-me do mapa.
Se me adicionar á lista seria fantastico.

Estou situado nos Campos do Lis , Barosa, Leiria.
Hortasdoliz
Wu Link


----------



## meteocaldas (23 Set 2016 às 15:51)

WHORTAS disse:


> O que é o selo Gold do wu?
> Se me adicionar á lista seria fantastico


Olá
Pois o selo Gold do WU é um "distintivo" que eles estão a atribuir a estações que mantenham regularidade de dados (sem disparidades de valores nem grandes ausências offline) e acho que a ideia final será criar uma rede "mais fiável".
Há cerca de ano e meio o WU fez um acordo com a Netatmo para aceitar as estações deles, provavelmente com o intuto de se tornarem numa rede muito maior e sem concorrência. Contudo, o facto de 99% das atuais estações Netatmo só incluirem o módulo termo/higro/baro e estarem instaladas normalmente em varandas, acabou por distorcer a rede WU original onde a maioria das estações eram do tipo "profissional".
Hoje o número de Netatmos já supera o número de estações ditas profissionais e a rede WU ficou menos credivel, porque na mesma zona, chega a haver variações incríveis entre estações vizinhas, apenas porque uma está virada a sul e outra virada a norte.
Hoje de manhã a meteocaldas tinha 19,8ºC e uma Netatmo a poucos Km daqui estava a 30,4ºC! Todas as manhãs em que haja sol, essa estação está cerca de 10º ou mais, acima da meteocaldas :-)
Uma vez que agora já é tarde para o WU rejeitar as Netatmo, decidiram criar o selo gold e atribui-lo a estações credíveis e completas, para criarem assim uma rede "fiável" e já consta nos foruns, que dentro em breve o WU terá a opção "só estações Goldstar" nas suas app.
Esse selo "goldstar" aparece em cima, junto ao nome da estação como se pode ver aqui na ILEIRIAL7
https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ILEIRIAL7

Claro que uma estação como a meteoleiria não poderia faltar na tabela e já estava incluida com a ILEIRIAL7 mas irei também adicionar a IPORTUGA89 (Barosa) e assim até dará para comparar as duas estações com as estações vizinhas.

Até ao momento ainda não detetei nenhuma Netatmo com selo gold, mas se alguém conhece casos em que foi atribuido, seria interessante se nos desse esse testemunho.
Um abraço

http://www.meteocaldas.org/pc/wxpstations.php

Obs: Aproveitando a ideia desta tabela, construí uma outra tabela onde constam todas as estações online do IPMA e a partir da qual é possível ter uma visão global das temperaturas em todo o país.
Infelizmente, o IPMA só atualiza de hora a hora e pior ainda, com valores da hora anterior! Por essa razão, a tabela estará no mínimo com uma hora de atraso (no momento da atualização) mas chega a ter quase duas horas de atraso antes da atualização seguinte.
Embora ainda esteja em fase experimental, podem consultar e dar ideias. Obrigado.

http://www.meteocaldas.org/pc/wxstations.php


----------



## WHORTAS (23 Set 2016 às 22:37)

meteocaldas disse:


> Olá
> Pois o selo Gold do WU é um "distintivo" que eles estão a atribuir a estações que mantenham regularidade de dados (sem disparidades de valores nem grandes ausências offline) ....



Boa Noite.
Pois desconhecia este detalhe...
Mais uma para reclamar ao wu...
Nao devem existir muitas Pws no pais com o sensor de temperatura montado em local  a cumprir as normas minimas.
O meu termo-higro  principal está a 1.5 mts do solo, têm um RS ventilado, apanha com o sol todo o dia, não têm paredes de cimento a menos de 30 mts e o solo é relva.


----------



## WHORTAS (25 Set 2016 às 18:43)

boas Meteocaldas.

Se possível o nome deveria ser Hortasdoliz(Barosa) e não Meteoleiria(Barosa)
O link www nao esta correto. Deveria ser http://hortasdoliz.meteoleiria.org/

Obrigado.


----------



## meteocaldas (26 Set 2016 às 02:00)

As minhas desculpas pela incorreção.
Já atualizei.
Um abraço.
http://www.meteocaldas.org/pc/wxpstations.php


----------



## meteocaldas (11 Out 2016 às 12:47)

Novas tabelas comparativas, atualizadas:

1- Tabela das principais estações meteorológicas amadoras em Portugal (31 estações).
http://www.meteocaldas.org/pc/wxpstations.php

2- Tabela de estações online da rede IPMA (aprox 120 estações)
http://www.meteocaldas.org/pc/wxstations.php

A tabela 1 é atualizada a cada 10 minutos, lendo os dados de cada uma das estações no WU. O tempo de download da tabela não excede 2 a 3 segundos, mas se pela lei das improbabilidades, tiverem a "sorte" de fazer o download exatamente no momento em que a tabela está a atualizar no servidor, pode demorar até 55 segundos.

A tabela 2 utiliza os dados que o IPMA disponibiliza em https://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.superficie/ e que têm uma apresentação gráfica excelente e muito elaborada. (Visite a página!)
A vantagem de apresentar os dados numa tabela, é poder ordenar as estações por temperatura, humidade, nome, etc, e ser bastante mais legível em ecrãs pequenos.

Normalmente, o IPMA atualiza os valores das estações de hora a hora, mas em duas fases e com muito desfasamento em relação ao tempo real.
Por exemplo, os valores registados às 10H00 só serão atualizados cerca de meia hora mais tarde e apenas para cerca de 50 estações. As restantes 70 estações só serão atualizadas cerca das 10H50 mas tambem com os valores registados às 10H00 ou seja, um atraso de 50 minutos sobre o tempo real.
Estes valores irão permanecer até à atualização seguinte, e portanto, ainda estarão a ser mostrados os valores das 10H00 até cerca das 11:50 (quase 2 horas de atraso em tempo real). Só nessa altura é que serão substituidos pelos valores que o IPMA registou às 11H00.

Para que a tabela tenha sempre as 120 estações, faremos apenas 1 atualização a cada hora, e sempre ao minuto 58 para garantir que a 2ª atualização é incluida. 
Se nessa altura a tabela mostrar apenas 50 estações em vez das 120 estações, isso significa que a 2ª atualização do IPMA não ocorreu na hora prevista.
De qualquer forma, e para evitar enganos, a hora real à qual se referem os valores apresentados estará sempre indicada no cabeçalho da tabela.

--------------------------------------
Outros links MeteoCaldas:
http://www.meteocaldas.org/mtp
http://www.meteocaldas.org/pws


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Out 2016 às 13:33)

meteocaldas disse:


> Novas tabelas comparativas, atualizadas:
> 
> 1- Tabela das principais estações meteorológicas amadoras em Portugal (30 estações).
> http://www.meteocaldas.org/pc/wxpstations.php
> ...



Trabalho espectacular, obrigado!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (11 Out 2016 às 15:23)

Espectacular! Tudo pensado... até dá para fazer rankings!
Parabens pelo projecto... por fim algo que se destaca de todos os outros que conheço.
Já para os favoritos!


----------



## Snifa (11 Out 2016 às 19:07)

Excelente trabalho, também já coloquei as páginas nos favoritos para consulta frequente


----------



## MSantos (11 Out 2016 às 23:04)

Está a ficar excelente! 

Podes incluir as estações no Algarve do nosso colega @ecobcg, do site da MeteoFontes e havia também o MeteoElvas do @actioman mas acho que já não está online.


----------



## meteocaldas (11 Out 2016 às 23:13)

MSantos disse:


> Está a ficar excelente!
> 
> Podes incluir as estações no Algarve do nosso colega @ecobcg, do site da MeteoFontes e havia também o MeteoElvas do @actioman mas acho que já não está online.



Agradeço a chamada de atenção.
A MeteoFontes já esteve incluida desde o início da tabela, mas retirei porque não estava a atualizar no WU. 
Vou repor a partir deste momento. 
A magnifica MeteoElvas deixou de estar ativa já há alguns meses, infelizmente.


----------



## VRStation (15 Out 2016 às 10:31)

[QUOTE

Até ao momento ainda não detetei nenhuma Netatmo com selo gold, mas se alguém conhece casos em que foi atribuido, seria interessante se nos desse esse testemunho.
Um abraço
,
http://www.meteocaldas.org/pc/wxpstations.php

Aqui está uma! 

https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IFAFE4#history


----------



## meteocaldas (15 Out 2016 às 14:10)

> Aqui está uma!
> https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IFAFE4#history


Obrigado pela informação. Confirma-se o velho ditado de que não há regra sem exceção :-)
É a primeira estação netatmo (a incluir pluviómetro e anemómetro) que vejo em Portugal. Parabéns e bem vindo!
Já está incluida na tabela.
http://www.meteocaldas.org/pc/wxpstations.php

Obs: apenas por curiosidade, IFAFE4 e IFAFE3 são a mesma estação? Normalmente depois do utilizador fazer o registo da estação na Netatmo, ela é registada no WU com nome da localidade, (exemplo IFAFE4 ou ICALDAS2). Se entretanto, o utilizador fizer o registo direto da estação no WU, o registo terá outra terminilogia (por ex ILEIRIAC9 ou IMINHOGU2). Por essa razão, a mesma estação Netatmo pode aparecer no WU com dois nomes diferentes, mas fiquei confuso por as duas estações IFAFE3 e IFAFE4 terem "nome" tipo Netatmo em vez de uma delas ter "nome" WU e a outra ter nome netatmo como tem sido habitual.


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Out 2016 às 14:52)

Parabéns pelo trabalho, está excelente ! 

Pode inserir a minha Davis Vantage Pro2 Plus (Wireless), aqui fica o link:  https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IPORTOCA2#history

Já tive o selo Gold há uns tempos, mas retiraram-mo pois tive umas obras aqui por casa e tive que desligar o PC.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Out 2016 às 16:00)

meteocaldas disse:


> Obrigado pela informação. Confirma-se o velho ditado de que não há regra sem exceção :-)
> É a primeira estação netatmo (a incluir pluviómetro e anemómetro) que vejo em Portugal. Parabéns e bem vindo!
> Já está incluida na tabela.
> http://www.meteocaldas.org/pc/wxpstations.php



Boas,
Existe outra netatmo com selo gold, localiza-se aqui na  zona, fica em Albarraque(Sintra).
Contudo, acho estranho esta distinção, pois esta estação aparenta acumular muito mais do que realmente choveu, ainda assim fica o link.

https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ISINTRA10


----------



## meteocaldas (15 Out 2016 às 22:43)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Parabéns pelo trabalho, está excelente !
> Pode inserir a minha Davis Vantage Pro2 Plus (Wireless)


Olá João Paulo
A estação já foi adicionada e seja benvindo :-)
Devido ao facto de cerca de 1/3 das estações na tabela, disporem de informação solar e UV (como é o seu caso), achei que seria interessante incluir essas duas colunas adicionais e vou trabalhar nisso.
Um abraço.


----------



## meteocaldas (15 Out 2016 às 23:42)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> Existe outra netatmo com selo gold, localiza-se aqui na  zona, fica em Albarraque(Sintra).
> Contudo, acho estranho esta distinção, pois esta estação aparenta acumular muito mais do que realmente choveu, ainda assim fica o link.


Olá Jonas,
Obrigado pela informação.
Realmente é uma incongruência do WU tirarem selo gold ao João Paulo e atribuirem selo gold a esta estação que esteve sem funcionar de 7 Maio a 8 Outubro e que, para além de só estar em funcionamento há uma semana, apresenta valores erróneos.
Enfim... vá-se lá perceber os designios do WU :-)


----------



## VRStation (16 Out 2016 às 10:02)

meteocaldas disse:


> Obrigado pela informação. Confirma-se o velho ditado de que não há regra sem exceção :-)
> É a primeira estação netatmo (a incluir pluviómetro e anemómetro) que vejo em Portugal. Parabéns e bem vindo!
> Já está incluida na tabela.
> http://www.meteocaldas.org/pc/wxpstations.php
> ...



É a mesma! a IFAFE3 ficou registada automáticamente pela própria Netatmo...Escrevi para WU, mas não obtive resposta.  A IFAFE4 comecei por registar com o MeteoWare e agora 'alimento-a' com o Weather Display. A outra ficou por inércia...


----------



## VRStation (16 Out 2016 às 10:16)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> Existe outra netatmo com selo gold, localiza-se aqui na  zona, fica em Albarraque(Sintra).
> Contudo, acho estranho esta distinção, pois esta estação aparenta acumular muito mais do que realmente choveu, ainda assim fica o link.
> 
> https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ISINTRA10



Estou a ver mal, ou não é uma Netatmo!? 
*Hardware:* AcuRite Pro Weather Center


----------



## VRStation (16 Out 2016 às 10:21)

Esta estação, que está na lista, apresenta valores destes com frequência...

Porto (ISEP) -17.8 -999 (retirado agora da tabela)

Os valores negativos da temperatura e da humidade penso que se devem a uma qualquer avaria.


----------



## meteocaldas (16 Out 2016 às 11:09)

VRStation disse:


> Esta estação, que está na lista, apresenta valores destes com frequência...
> Porto (ISEP) -17.8 -999 (retirado agora da tabela)
> Os valores negativos da temperatura e da humidade penso que se devem a uma qualquer avaria.


Realmente valores negativos que o WU regista, devem-se a dados errados enviados pela estação e que podem ter várias origens, nomeadamente avaria no sensor, dados do sensor serem recebidos incorretamente na estação ou estação a enviar dados para o WU antes de os sensores estabilizarem a leitura depois de uma interrupção.
Para corrigir esse problema, vou tentar incluir no script da tabela, uma condição que transforme esses valores totalmente "disparatados" em zeros.
O ISEP é uma estação muito fiável e credivel, mas esta anomalia têm aparecido com alguma frequência especialmente aos fins de semana, mas felizmente costuma ser de curta duração.


----------



## Joaopaulo (16 Out 2016 às 11:19)

meteocaldas disse:


> Olá João Paulo
> A estação já foi adicionada e seja benvindo :-)
> Devido ao facto de cerca de 1/3 das estações na tabela, disporem de informação solar e UV (como é o seu caso), achei que seria interessante incluir essas duas colunas adicionais, a titulo experimental.
> O link provisório para testes  será:
> ...



Obrigado por ter adicionado a estação.

Boa ideia ter adicionado os dados dos sensores UV / solar , também achava interessante inserir uma coluna a par da Velocidade e Rajada do vento , uma com a direção do mesmo.


----------



## meteocaldas (16 Out 2016 às 11:32)

VRStation disse:


> Estou a ver mal, ou não é uma Netatmo!?
> *Hardware:* AcuRite Pro Weather Center


Obrigado pela retificação. Realmente o que consta no WU é *Hardware:*AcuRite Pro Weather Center.
Dei o dado como adquirido e nem fui confirmar, que deve ser sempre a primeira coisa a fazer...


----------



## bartotaveira (16 Out 2016 às 11:48)

Estive agora a verificar e a minha Davis VUE tem esse selo gold, mas neste momento as leituras de humidade do ar são erradas possivelmente por avaria no sensor. Todas as outras leituras estão a funcionar correctamente.

https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IPORTUGA90


----------



## meteocaldas (16 Out 2016 às 11:58)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Obrigado por ter adicionado a estação.
> oa ideia ter adicionado os dados dos sensores UV / solar , também achava interessante inserir uma coluna a par da Velocidade e Rajada do vento , uma com a direção do mesmo.


Em relação à direção do vento, aproveitei a sua ideia e já está a funcionar a tabela com 3 novas colunas: *UV*, *W/m2* e *Dir*.
É claro que a legibilidade diminuiu um pouco pois ficou tudo mais condensado, mas ainda está dentro dos limites aceitáveis para ecrãs pequenos.
Agradeço os vossos comentários.
Está disponível em:
http://www.meteocaldas.org/pc/wxpstations.php


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Out 2016 às 12:40)

Peço desculpa pela confusão, afinal não era nada uma netatmo.
Obrigado pela correcção @VRStation .


----------



## VRStation (16 Out 2016 às 13:23)

Verifiquei que o link (www) da minha estação, na tabela, é o https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IPORTOTR2#history

Não é esse o link. Se for o do wunderground é o https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IFAFE4#history. Em alternativa, o que utilizo com o meteotemplate:
http://vmribeiro.net/weather

Cumprimentos!


----------



## VRStation (16 Out 2016 às 20:04)

meteocaldas disse:


> Obrigado pela informação. Confirma-se o velho ditado de que não há regra sem exceção :-)
> É a primeira estação netatmo (a incluir pluviómetro e anemómetro) que vejo em Portugal. Parabéns e bem vindo!
> Já está incluida na tabela.
> http://www.meteocaldas.org/pc/wxpstations.php
> ...


----------



## meteocaldas (16 Out 2016 às 20:56)

VRStation disse:


> Não é esse o link...


Peço desculpa pelo erro mas é o que dá a mania de ser rápido no "copy" e "paste" :-)
Já atualizei o link e como estamos ambos no meteotemplate, também adicionei a VRStation lá.
-----------
link meteotemplate:
http://www.meteocaldas.org/mtp


----------



## VRStation (16 Out 2016 às 21:01)

Obrigado!


----------



## Joaopaulo (16 Out 2016 às 21:13)

meteocaldas disse:


> Em relação à direção do vento, aproveitei a sua ideia e já está a funcionar a tabela com 3 novas colunas: *UV*, *W/m2* e *Dir*.
> É claro que a legibilidade diminuiu um pouco pois ficou tudo mais condensado, mas ainda está dentro dos limites aceitáveis para ecrãs pequenos.
> Agradeço os vossos comentários.
> Está disponível em:
> http://www.meteocaldas.org/pc/wxpstations.php



Está Perfeito assim !


----------



## meteocaldas (6 Nov 2017 às 11:16)

*NOVA TABELA COMPARATIVA DAS ESTAÇÕES AMADORAS*

A partir de hoje, têm ao vosso dispor uma nova tabela comparativa das nossas estações.
A grande diferença com a anterior é que esta tabela deixa de estar dentro do menu da MeteoCaldas e comporta-se como sendo totalmente independente, porque abre numa janela inteira, o que a torna muito fácil de ler, quer em ecrãs grandes (PC) quer em ecrãs pequenos (tablet ou telemóvel acima de 5") e tanto na horizontal como na vertical.
Além disso, passa a incluir mais estações (já são cerca de 60) e mais parâmetros, nomeadamente UV, solar e a altitude da estação (os dados são retirados do Wunderground).
Tem este aspecto, visto num Samsung J7 de 5.5" em ecrã inteiro, com o CM browser (que é o browser que utilizo no android, por ser leve, rápido, simples e cheio funcionalidades, incluindo adblock).






A tabela é atualizada a cada 12 minutos (minutos 0, 12, 24, 36 e 48 de cada hora) e carrega instantaneamente (porque está em cache no server).
Contudo, se tiverem o "azar" de a tentar baixar no exacto momento em que ela está a atualizar no server, pode demorar um pouco mais.

A ordenação inicial das estações está feita por
- estações oeste
- estações lisboa
- estações norte
- estações centro
- estações alentejo
- estações algarve
mas pode ser reordenada por ordem ascendente ou descendente, clicando em qualquer dos parâmetros (nome, temperatura, precipitação, etc) .

A tabela está aqui:
*http://www.meteocaldas.com/pc/wxpstations.php*

Se quiserem ver a vossa estação adicionada na tabela, ou para quaisquer dúvidas e sugestões, estou às vossas ordens :-)

Um abraço



http://www.meteocaldas.com/mtp
http://www.meteocaldas.com/pc
http://www.meteocaldas.com/hws


----------



## MSantos (6 Nov 2017 às 11:19)

meteocaldas disse:


> *NOVA TABELA COMPARATIVA DAS ESTAÇÕES AMADORAS*
> 
> A partir de hoje, têm ao vosso dispor uma nova tabela comparativa das nossas estações.
> A grande diferença com a anterior é que esta tabela deixa de estar dentro do menu da MeteoCaldas e comporta-se como sendo totalmente independente, porque abre numa janela inteira, o que a torna muito fácil de ler, quer em ecrãs grandes (PC) quer em ecrãs pequenos (tablet ou telemóvel acima de 5") e tanto na horizontal como na vertical.
> ...



Excelente trabalho!


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Nov 2017 às 11:31)

Sem dúvida, muito bom, trabalho extremamente útil.
Obrigado.


----------



## meteocaldas (6 Nov 2017 às 11:43)

jonas_87 disse:


> Sem dúvida, muito bom, trabalho extremamente útil.
> Obrigado.


Obrigado. 
A estação do Pai do Vento não está no comparativo, apenas porque tem estado offline muitas vezes nos últimos tempos.
Foi substituída pela estação dos Bombeiros de Cascais mas é pena, porque o Pai do Vento é uma referência excepcional em termos de vento :-)
Estarei atento e assim que a estação estabilizar, voltará a constar da tabela. Prometido!


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Nov 2017 às 11:55)

meteocaldas disse:


> Obrigado.
> A estação do Pai do Vento não está no comparativo, apenas porque tem estado offline muitas vezes nos últimos tempos.
> Foi substituída pela estação dos Bombeiros de Cascais mas é pena, porque o Pai do Vento é uma referência excepcional em termos de vento :-)
> Estarei atento e assim que a estação estabilizar, voltará a constar da tabela. Prometido!



Sim eu reparei, e pensei logo que fosse esse o motivo, infelizmente desde que o proprietário trocou de estação para a actual Davis, é só falhas de perda de sinal.
Foi uma pena a estação estar offline dia 9,10 e 11 Agosto, tenho a certeza que a estação terá registado rajadas na ordem dos 90 km/h/95 km/h, foi dias de nortada violentíssima.
Sim é uma referência  excepcional, mas morando cá e conhecendo muito bem o padrão do vento em todo o concelho, há sítios bem piores, terrivelmente piores diria.


----------



## WHORTAS (6 Nov 2017 às 16:04)

Muito bom trabalho. 
Excelente site e pagina


----------



## meteocaldas (8 Jan 2018 às 10:18)

Conforme devem ter notado, desde o fim do ano que a tabela comparativa de estações andava meio estranha. Para além de demorar muito a carregar, apresentava muitas das estações a zeros.
Pensei tratar-se de um problema do Wunderground e que seria rápidamente resolvido, e ao que parece, demorou um pouco mas parece que finalmente, a partir de hoje, está resolvido de vez. A tabela voltou a  a funcionar a 100% e a carregar em 1 ou 2 segundos.
A grande novidade é que deixei de ver estações netatmo no mapa do Wunderground.
Alguém sabe o que se passa?
Dá ideia que com a brutal proliferação de netatmos dos últimos 3 anos (após o acordo entre WU e Netatmo), o WU começou a precisar de muito mais recursos e sem qualquer beneficio, pois a credibilidade do WU tem vindo a baixar, justamente por causa da grande maioria das netatmo serem só termo/higro/baro e estarem mal posicionadas (muitas apanham sol direto nas varandas e dão valores absurdos).
Aqui ao pé de mim apareciam 5 netatmos no mapa WU e apenas uma delas era estação completa e com valores confiáveis.Duas apresentavam valores de temperatura 5 a 10 graus acima do real de manhã (varandas viradas ao sol nascente?) e as outras duas o mesmo mas ao fim do dia (varandas viradas a poente?)

Na verdade, quem olhasse para o mapa WU há uns dias atrás, veria que a maioria das estações já era netatmo!

Face ao mapa de hoje onde não vejo nenhuma netatmo, será que o WU abandonou a parceria com a Netatmo? Nessa parceria, a Netatmo atribuia um código WU e faia a inscrição da estação diretamente na WU. Será que são todas essas estações que entraram no WU automaticamente e sem ser por inscrição directa que agora deixaram de constar do mapa?  Ou será que só sairam do Wu as Netatmo que não eram estações completas?
Alguém tem informação concreta sobre este assunto?

Entretanto, podem sempre ir consultando o comparativo de estações amadoras (agora já a funcionar corretamente), aqui:
http://www.meteocaldas.com/pc/wxpstations.php

e não deixem de ver o novo look da meteocaldas, clicando no banner ou diretamente aqui:
http://www.meteocaldas.com/mtp   (versão responsiva, compativel com pc, tablet e telemóvel)


----------

